
Global pool of IPv4 addresses set to run dry in weeks - blasdel
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/12/global-pool-of-ipv4-addresses-set-to-run-dry-in-weeks.ars?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=rss
======
DjDarkman
This comes into my mind: "When there's no more room in hell, the dead will
walk the earth." :)

